# 9 !



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry if somebody already posted this, but since I just caught the trailer...

This looks awesome!

http://movies.apple.com/movies/focus_features/9/9-tsr_480p.mov

Great animation. 
Good potential storyline. 
It looks like Dave the Dead has been planting dreams in the great Mr. Burton's head again. 
Dammit Dave, I thought you agreed to stay out of peoples heads.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

BoysinBoo said:


> It looks like Dave the Dead has been planting dreams in the great Mr. Burton's head again.
> Dammit Dave, I thought you agreed to stay out of peoples heads.


oh WOW! That looks really good! Tim Burton is one of my hero's...how dare you imply that he would stoop to my humbleness for inspiration.

9/9/09...that's a long time to wait.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks pretty cool. I hadn't heard about the movie. It has a solid cast for the voices. I'm looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HA! Burlap people.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

my computer can't play it. Does in exist in any other format that you know of?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

try this from u-tube 



i like the look whats the story


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

WHOA. 

That looks like a must-see to me. I gotta keep an eye out for this.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love it...


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow. Such great imagery. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Looks good to me. I'll have to put it on my calendar.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I wonder if we'll see ToTs dressed as "9" this year?


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

It sounds like maybe this was the original short 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1jl41_9-nine-shane-acker-short-anima tion_creation
that the movie is derived from. I am officially wowed by the animation and storytelling.


----------

